# Winter mode pictures :) post!!!



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried one of them on when they came in. This is a Tire Rack wheel set with Continental ExtremeWinterContact tires in 215/60-16


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks good man I got the blizzaks with gm steelies


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just ordered my steel rims from gmpartsdirect! I'll be putting Blizzaks on these as well.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet I got mine for 56 a piece at the dealer


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Sweet I got mine for 56 a piece at the dealer


I paid $199.74 shipped from gmpartsdirect for all 4.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

does my truck count? i bought it for the winter so i dont have to deal with taking my car out again and i have 4 wheel drive which is nice


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ya that good im in canada do i would have to pay dutie and stuff would of been more expensive 



XtremeRevolution said:


> I paid $199.74 shipped from gmpartsdirect for all 4.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> View attachment 8501
> 
> 
> does my truck count? i bought it for the winter so i dont have to deal with taking my car out again and i have 4 wheel drive which is nice



ya man


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> ya that good im in canada do i would have to pay dutie and stuff would of been more expensive


That's not a bad price at all for Canada!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's not a bad price at all for Canada!


ya that what i thought to


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

minus the chrome rimms in the winter, this is my 07 tahoe with 28k on her. turn off the t/c and s/t and she goes through the snow all day long. when we get the real winter storms i will go and pull people out of the snowbanks for free because i just like to drive around in the white stuff and help a person out. they are normally driving a lowered civic or something else crappy that shouldnt be out in a large snow storm driving lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> View attachment 8502
> minus the chrome rimms in the winter, this is my 07 tahoe with 28k on her. turn off the t/c and s/t and she goes through the snow all day long. when we get the real winter storms i will go and pull people out of the snowbanks for free because i just like to drive around in the white stuff and help a person out. they are normally driving a lowered civic or something else crappy that shouldnt be out in a large snow storm driving lol


Unfortunately, not all areas take a liking to that kind of thing. Out here, if a cop pulls over and finds you towing someone out of a ditch, you can get a ticket. It's stupid, really, but apparently you need to pay a tow truck to get you out of somewhere. I still pull people out of places and keep a long and thick truck strap in my trunk just in case.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine are just waiting in my garage but I'm hoping not to have to put them on till after Thanksgiving.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unfortunately, not all areas take a liking to that kind of thing. Out here, if a cop pulls over and finds you towing someone out of a ditch, you can get a ticket. It's stupid, really, but apparently you need to pay a tow truck to get you out of somewhere. I still pull people out of places and keep a long and thick truck strap in my trunk just in case.


i normally do it in the middle of the storm and i dont deal with highway roads or people totally burried, just the ones that try to go through a snowridge from a plow and get stuck. i bet the cruze will do well in the snow with the proper tires and driving habbits. i will give it a try a few times to see what it can do. not a fan of the 710's though. i had a set of goodyear asurance compfort tread on my cobalt and that thing went through the snow like a dart. the orginal continentals, not so much.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

2012 ECO

Just purchased and installed!

$25/rim
$150/tire (Michelin x-ice 3's)

All brand new.

I actually like the winter-mode look.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> View attachment 8551
> 
> 
> 2012 ECO
> ...


where did u get tires and rims that cheap


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Until I get snow tires for the Cruze, these are my winter rides.



















This was last years winter ride.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweeeeeet 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> where did u get tires and rims that cheap



Rims = Costco


Tires = Canadian Tire. The $150 is after discounts mind you. (match & beat competitors by 10%. $70 michelin rebate. 5% back on purchases at the store with my CDN tire card.) then there is your regular CDN tire money which i didn't even include


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Are they quiet tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

They haven't been on long enough to tell if fuel economy has taken a hit (they are certified low rolling resistance though), but everything else seems to actually be a little nicer than the stock ECO tires.
They are quieter and more comfortable.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> where did u get tires and rims that cheap


I wouldn't call the tires cheap (compared to the price of others tires such as Blizzaks), but he did get one heck of a deal on the wheels!

I should have asked someone who had a Costco card before I bought my rims.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> They haven't been on long enough to tell if fuel economy has taken a hit (they are certified low rolling resistance though), but everything else seems to actually be a little nicer than the stock ECO tires.
> They are quieter and more comfortable.


You're guaranteed to take a fuel economy hit. The tread compound is much, much softer than what you'll find on all-season tires. Just push it around with your fingers and you'll know what I mean. Other members noted a drop in fuel economy last season.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

the tires aren't cheap, but absolutely cheap for what they are here in Canada. retail of $265, cheapest I could find in 8 different places was $200.

The Blizzaks were second on my list after doing a bunch of reading. They were about $20 cheaper/tire



Yea, I fully expect to take a hit. Always have with past winters.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> the tires aren't cheap, but absolutely cheap for what they are here in Canada. retail of $265, cheapest I could find in 8 different places was $200.
> 
> The Blizzaks were second on my list after doing a bunch of reading. They were about $20 cheaper/tire
> 
> ...


Ah! Sorry, forgot you were in Canada, lol. Out here, I can get those Blizzaks for about $475 installed with my firestone card. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)




----------

